# NCEES Statistics breakdown



## SE_FL (Apr 26, 2016)

Has anyone else checked out the new statistics on engineers/surveyors from NCEES?

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Squared-20141.pdf 

It's got a bunch of neat statistics and history compiled together. It even breaks down the average age of the test takers over the last four years.

I was pretty surprised by the number of exams taken in foreign countries on page 9. 162 exams administered in Egypt! That would explain why all my construction professors were Egyptian.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 27, 2016)

This NCEES Squared has been out for a year + now.  There was a thread about it in the 'Anything about the PE Exam' forum a while back.


----------

